
Pencil - Sketching and Prototyping with Firefox - toni
http://www.evolus.vn/Pencil/Home.html
======
slindsey
Better link: <http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx>

This page has a version that says "Compatible with Firefox 4 to 11"

I did use this a few years ago and it was pretty good. Think of it as a really
stripped version of Balsamiq Mockups (<http://www.balsamiq.com/>)

~~~
toni
Sorry for posting an outdated link. There is also their svn repository at
<http://code.google.com/p/evoluspencil/>

------
Sodaware
There's also standalone version on the downloads page if you don't want to use
it as a Firefox addon:

<http://www.evolus.vn/Pencil/Downloads.html>

~~~
deyan
Just a quick note that the standalone version has a number of bugs (e.g.
plugins might not install, templates might not install, etc.). So if you get
an error, try the Firefox based one which works very well.

------
csomar
What's the advantages of using FireFox as your platform? Why not use
HTML5/CSS3 or a cross-os platform like Adobe Air?

~~~
toni
You can make cross-platform standalone applications with Firefox too: use
XULRunner to package your HTML5/CSS3 application. As matter of fact, Firefox
itself is built on top of XULRunner. The advantage of XULRunner over AIR is
that your users don't need to have AIR runtimes installed.

~~~
infocaptor
Can I use XULRunner to package my php based app into desktop standalone
<http://www.mockuptiger.com>

It is rendering using html5 and lot of javascript but then would have to
convert from php to pure html and then use XULRunner

------
giffc
I admit to finding the name a bit off-putting. There is an amazing low-
fidelity, highly iterative, and agile-friendly sketching tool and it is called
a _real_ pencil. On _gasp_ paper.

Not that I don't use digital tools too, but I am often surprised how rarely
people go analog when it can be invaluable.

~~~
archivator
True but often you need to present your design in a more professional
environment and throwing together a sample UI in a matter of minutes can come
quite handy.

------
thousande
For Firefox 3.5??? Could not find any compatible versions for 9.0

~~~
Qz
3.5+

